# my first button.



## BROKE (Oct 31, 2015)

Finally produced a button yesterday from some non magnetic gold filled items.

Feel free to examine and let me know if I need to refine it again.

I used kadriver's video as my guide to take my notes.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 31, 2015)

The pipe indicates your close, but the surface shows the contamination. Not a bad job.


----------



## BROKE (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok just got done refining and melting it a 2nd time. Does it look better? I ran out of oxy just as I got it into a button.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice looking. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 3, 2015)

That's something to be proud of! 8) 

Göran


----------



## BROKE (Nov 3, 2015)

thanks its definitely fun to do, and its exciting to see the transformation take place.


----------



## chuckgambale (Nov 3, 2015)

Did you use Harold's wash procedure the second time? Really nice button its amazing what a second refine can do. Great job


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice and shiny!! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 3, 2015)

That's proof positive of the benefits of a well excecuted re-refine. Well done Sir. Your second button looks really good. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## BROKE (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. I know im new but alot of reading and alot of studying really pays off. Was pretty excited after I seen that 2nd button melt and the instant shine it made a when I plucked it from the dish and quenched it in water.


----------



## butcher (Nov 4, 2015)

BROKE,
Study does pay off, proof of your hard work is shining in your gold.
The education is the real value in this field, the pretty gold is its reward.
Nice job on the gold, great job in doing all of the work to get this gold.


----------



## BROKE (Dec 13, 2015)

Ahh some new booty to add to the collection. Come on guys let me have it. I can take it lol. How does it look.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 13, 2015)

Now you're just showing off!  

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like they all have pipes and no contamination from the blury picture. Seems to look good.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2015)

It looks terrible to be honest. Send them all over to me in England and I'll dispose of them ethically for you. 

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Dec 14, 2015)

spaceships said:


> It looks terrible to be honest. Send them all over to me in England and I'll dispose of them ethically for you.
> 
> Jon


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You beat me to it :lol: He could save on postage by sending them to me here in the U.S. :twisted: :mrgreen: :lol: 

Kidding aside - VERY NICE :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 14, 2015)

kurtak said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > It looks terrible to be honest. Send them all over to me in England and I'll dispose of them ethically for you.
> ...


How about I pay for postage :lol:

Congratulations, I agree with Göran. This is something to be proud of and I don't hide I can't wait to start processing my scrap.

Marco


----------



## BROKE (Dec 14, 2015)

Haha do I get a kick back on the disposal? Love refining gold filled its fun to watch the transformation.


----------

